# Easter scare...



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, Easter Sunday me and my son were out enjoying the day in his sandbox and suddenly someone dumped a magazine of about 10 rounds and I heard the VVvvzzzzz of a bullet fly probably 20-30 yards away from us and went cracking through the trees. We live pretty rural and hearing people shoot and target practice is common, but this was something else. I just find it amazing that this happened because we are pretty much surrounded with heavy woods. I yelled at the top of my lungs "What the hell are you doing!!?!" and that was the end of it. Not sure who it was. Pissed me off something proper. Just had to vent that story. :mad2:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you weren't hurt. People are stupid ! I'd be asking around the area to see who should get reamed a new one.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

glad you and the young un are safe

so what woods is this so i can avoid it at all costs

ive noticed when i hunt public land here in mn during small game season

some places sound like wwIII is breaking out


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd call local wardens out to investigate. I remember a few years back I was fishing my buddies pond and his grandson shot at a turtle that was between us. I felt something wizz by my left ear. Scared the crap out of me. A few inches over and I'd be a goner.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd be hunting them people down.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Happened to me a few years back when some new neighbors were sighting in. A slug had deflected off a tree (their backstop) and whizzed past. Immediately thereafter, I met my new neighbors. The reason I know the slug hit a tree is because I went downrange after they packed up and saw exactly what they were doing. Violating one of the commandments of gun safety, that's for sure.

I'd pursue this matter.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

glenway said:


> Happened to me a few years back when some new neighbors were sighting in. A slug had deflected off a tree (their backstop) and whizzed past. Immediately thereafter, I met my new neighbors. The reason I know the slug hit a tree is because I went downrange after they packed up and saw exactly what they were doing. Violating one of the commandments of gun safety, that's for sure.
> 
> I'd pursue this matter.


One of my ex neighbors put targets on our shared fenceline. I walked over and told him that if any more bullets crossed into my yard, that I would feel the life of my children (whom play in the back yard often) were in danger and I'd respond appropriately. No more shooting into my property.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

It spoiled our day a little bit, that's for sure. I'm very thankful we are safe! At the time I wasn't about to walk into the line of that kind of wild fire right away so we just went in the house for awhile. I was thinking of asking the neighbors this morning and then I seen a Sheriff drive by. I have never seen a Sheriff on our road before and I can only guess that this happened to someone else too and they called it in. The neighbors I did talk to didn't know anything about it. Strange and aggravating.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, through the grapevine but there was some guys in an RV having a jolly good time I guess.

Sounds like some of you guys have had a few of those encounters too and I hope it's the last! Scary stuff! Right when you think you live "in the sticks" it isn't "in the sticks" enough!!! There is always some idiot that isn't responsible. Makes me sick to my stomach what could have happened.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Beta said:


> Well, through the grapevine but there was some guys in an RV having a jolly good time I guess.
> 
> Sounds like some of you guys have had a few of those encounters too and I hope it's the last! Scary stuff! Right when you think you live "in the sticks" it isn't "in the sticks" enough!!! There is always some idiot that isn't responsible. Makes me sick to my stomach what could have happened.


I agree I always thought most country folks were smarter than that.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

22magnum said:


> I agree I always thought most country folks were smarter than that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


 Most country folk are -- usually the ones coming out from towns or wannabes that are the problem -- at least thats the way it seems to be around here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks to the LORD for being with you and your Son---Taking fire is very scary-I'm Glad your both are OK-----God Bless your family------Skip&Sharon*


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad everyone is safe- pretty scary if someone in an RV (or anyone for that matter) is shooting and not knowing or caring where the bullets are going.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Still kickin, my low back decided to go haywire so I've been laying on ice for days.

Yeah I have lived here for 25 years and I have never had this happen, all the neighbors are very responsible. The way the bullet came in, it would have had to cross the road too. Not sure exactly but I think that itself is pretty big trouble, let alone going through someones yard. In the long run I'm not sure what became of it, but hopefully we can go at least another 25 years without another incident.


----------

